# Dokutool gesucht



## cspnnn (6. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
Ich suche verzweifelt ein Dokumentationstool / Hilfesystem zur Dokumentation unserer Produktentwicklung  (aber kein Wiki!! ), welches folgende Eigenschaften besitzt:

Die Sourcefiles sollten Plaintext und somit SVN(-diff-)faehig sein 
Die Plaintext-Daten sollte nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle beispielsweise einen Timestamp aendern (SVN-Konfliktgefahr) 
Die Ausgabeformate CHM, HTML und PDF waehren wuenschenswert

Ich habe relativ viele Tools zur Erstellung von Hilfeseiten durch Googeln gefunden. 
Diese legen allerdings die Dateien in ihren Projektordnern in allenmöglichen Formaten ab, nur nicht in Plaintext(xml, html oder anderes).
Dies ist ein wichtiges Kriterium, da wir mit vielen Leuten gleichzeitig an der Dokumentation unserer Produktentwicklung arbeiten.
Es wäre schon, wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte.


----------



## ice-breaker (6. Jul 2009)

DocBook


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2009)

Was ist mit LaTeX? Zumindest HTML und PDF sind da prima möglich.

- Alex


----------

